
Show HN: Designing Drones with AI - rmaiti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf7xjH42kj8&t
======
fermienrico
I was under the impression that genetic algorithms are suboptimal than using a
mountain of analytical and empirical knowledge we already have in designing
flight systems. Besides the coolness factor, what is the reason?

